

Show HN: LotCat – create single URL for many mobile markets - vitakor
http://lotcat.com

======
jgdreyes
\- I like the idea. The dashboard view can be really helpful. \- The My Apps
UI is lacking for me. The icons look very outdated.

Also, when you first log in, the message "Just now is good time to add your
first application" doesn't make sense to me.

Good job, keep it up!

